# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Zgjidhet Kryegjyshi i ri Bektashian

## Bel ami

Kryegjyshi i ri, zgjidhet Haxhi Baba Edmond Brahimaj
Këshilli i përgjithshëm i kryegjyshatës botërore bektashiane ka zgjedhur të shtunën me vendim unanim, Haxhi Baba Edmond Brahimaj si pasardhësin e Haxhi Dede Reshat Bardhi. Vendimi është marrë pas diskutimeve të 21 baballarëve dhe dervishëve. Ata kanë vendosur që të ecin në rrugën e Dede Reshat Bardhit, i cili ndërroi jetë me 2 prill të këtij viti. Baba Reshati gëzoi një reputacion të shkëlqyer jo vetëm në komunitetin bektashinj, por te të gjithë besimtarët shqiptarë, sidomos për punën e tij të madhe në ringritjen shpirtërore të fesë bektashiane.

----------


## Sovrani

Baba Edmondi dhe Dalai Lama ndezin pishtarin e lirisë fetare
Posted by shqipmedia1 on Sht 21st, 2010 // No Comment
Zëvendëskryegjyshi botëror bektashian Haxhi Baba Edmond Brahimaj dhe kreu budist tibetian Dalai Lama XIV kanë bërë ndezjen e “pishtarit të lirisë fetare”. Njeriu i dytë i Kryegjyshatës Bektashiane Botërore, njëherit kreu i Komunitetit Bektashian në Maqedoni në këtë formë është nderuar në Konferencën e 33 Botërore të Asociacionit Ndërkombëtar për Liritë Fetare, të mbajtur në Koçi të Indisë, shkruan Koha. Ai ka udhëhequr delegacion pjesëmarrës të Kryegjyshatës Botërore Bektashiane dhe Komunitetit Bektashian në Maqedoni, i shoqëruar nga studiuesi i historisë bektashiane Arben Sulejmani.
“Ne morëm pjesë në këtë konferencë, duke kontribuar si komunitet në Maqedoni dhe kryeqendër në Botë, në avancimin e lirive dhe të drejtave fetare. Vetë pjesëmarrja jonë në një eveniment të tillë tregon qasjen tonë në shenjtërinë për të drejtën që ka njeriu që të beson. Ishte konstatim i përbashkët i gjithë krerëve fetar pjesëmarrës se në këtë drejtim duhet punuar shumë, nga vetë fakti se shumë komuniteteve dhe individëve në shumë vende në botë ende vazhdojnë tu mohohen të drejtat themelore fetare”, ka thënë Haxhi Baba Edmond Brahimaj.

Në vazhdim ai ka potencuar se gjatë konferencës një javore, ndërmjet krerëve fetar, janë hapur shumë tema të cilat përveç të drejtave dhe lirive fetare, kanë të bëjnë harmoninë dhe bashkëjetesën ndërkonfesionale. Gjatë konferencës një javore janë realizuar një sërë takimesh me krerë të ndryshëm fetar botëror, ndër të cilët kreu bektashian i Maqedonisë është pritur edhe nga Dalai Lama XIV. Kjo konferencë ka korresponduar me 100 vjetorin e lindjes së humanistes së madhe shqiptare Nënës Terezë. Me këtë rast udhëheqësit e Konferencës së IARF-it, si dhe përfaqësuesit e bashkësive fetare pjesëmarrëse, i kanë përcjellur delegacionit bektashian nderimet e tyre për gjith popullin shqiptar.
Në këtë konferencë kanë marrë pjesë shumë krerë fetar botëror, studiues fetar, oratorë, shkrimtar, ekspertë të drejtësisë, profesorë të njohur ndërkombëtar etj, nga mbarë bota.

----------


## ilia spiro

Urime Baba Mondit dhe gjithe komunitetit bektashian.

----------


## Scion

Urime Baba Mondit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## qeveriablu

Urime Baba Edmondit ne detyren fisnike.Paqe dhe miresi ne cdo familje Shqiptare pa marr parasysh bindjet e tyre.

----------


## Jack Watson

Nga është Baba Mondi? Ka noi biografi ta lexojmë?

Urime!

----------


## drague

fetar i demokracise ky Mondi  apo ja la baba amanet?

----------


## kleadoni

Me sa di une (edhe e kam shume te sigurte) nuk eshte zgjedhur Kryegjysh -Baba Mondi. Eshte zgjedhur si kryetar i komuniteti bektashi, gje qe nuk perkon me "kryegjysh" te komuniteti bektashi.

----------


## Bel ami

Kryetari i Komunitetit Bektashi eshte Kryegjyshi!Tani do te kete nje ndryshim ne titull,pasi kryegjyshi thiret me titullin Dede, pra Dede Edmondi.

----------


## kleadoni

> Kryetari i Komunitetit Bektashi eshte Kryegjyshi!Tani do te kete nje ndryshim ne titull,pasi kryegjyshi thiret me titullin Dede, pra Dede Edmondi.


Nuk eshte ekzaktesisht keshtu! Ai eshte zgjedhur si kryetar i komunitetit bektashi te shqiperise, gje qe do te thote qe eshte I PARI i bektashinjve, por emrin Kryegjysh nuk e ka akoma.
Te arrihet ne kete stad duhet te kaloje njefare kohe, disa vite, e gjithashtu duhet edhe pranimi nga komunitet e tjera jo shqiptare. Nuk eshte nje zgjedhje qe behet direkt... ka pune puna  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Bel ami

> Nuk eshte ekzaktesisht keshtu! Ai eshte zgjedhur si kryetar i komunitetit bektashi te shqiperise, gje qe do te thote qe eshte I PARI i bektashinjve, por emrin Kryegjysh nuk e ka akoma.
> Te arrihet ne kete stad duhet te kaloje njefare kohe, disa vite, e gjithashtu duhet edhe pranimi nga komunitet e tjera jo shqiptare. Nuk eshte nje zgjedhje qe behet direkt... ka pune puna


Me duket se nuk je informuar.Selia e Kryegjyshates Boterore Bektashiane eshte ne Tirane dhe ka afro nje shekull qe eshte ne Tirane qe kur u shperngul nga Teqja e Haxhi Bektashit.Ne komunitetin Bektashi Shqiptar,Kryegjyshi eshte edhe kreu i komunitetit Bektashi njeherazi.Eshte nje zgjedhje qe behet direkt,pasi komunitetet e tjera bektashiane me kombesi te tjera si ai turk apo Egjyptian,Sirian  apo cfaredo tjeter kanereth 60-vjet qe nuk perfaqesohen,per arsyet e tyre te brendshme politike.

----------


## kleadoni

> Me duket se nuk je informuar.Selia e Kryegjyshates Boterore Bektashiane eshte ne Tirane dhe ka afro nje shekull qe eshte ne Tirane qe kur u shperngul nga Teqja e Haxhi Bektashit.Ne komunitetin Bektashi Shqiptar,Kryegjyshi eshte edhe kreu i komunitetit Bektashi njeherazi.Eshte nje zgjedhje qe behet direkt,pasi komunitetet e tjera bektashiane me kombesi te tjera si ai turk apo Egjyptian,Sirian  apo cfaredo tjeter kanereth 60-vjet qe nuk perfaqesohen,per arsyet e tyre te brendshme politike.


Jam shume e informuar pasi familja ime ka shume lidhje me kryegjyshaten. Para pak ditesh e diskutova me kusheririn tim kete gje edhe me tha qe nuk perkon me te njejtin emer. Dmth, eshte si emeri i pari i bektashinjeve, dede Mondi do quhet, por si emer i mirfillte kryegjysh nuk merret kaq shpejt.

----------


## Station

> Kryegjyshi i ri, zgjidhet Haxhi Baba Edmond Brahimaj
> .


*Do jetojmë gjë më të lumtur këtej e tutje apo.....?*

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Jam shume e informuar pasi familja ime ka shume lidhje me kryegjyshaten. Para pak ditesh e diskutova me kusheririn tim kete gje edhe me tha qe nuk perkon me te njejtin emer. Dmth, eshte si emeri i pari i bektashinjeve, dede Mondi do quhet, por si emer i mirfillte kryegjysh nuk merret kaq shpejt.


a ka ndonje kriter se si zgjidhet kryegjyshi klea..apo kriter i vetem eshte te jesh sa me i pashkolluar  siq ishte reshati...

----------


## Bel ami

> Jam shume e informuar pasi familja ime ka shume lidhje me kryegjyshaten. Para pak ditesh e diskutova me kusheririn tim kete gje edhe me tha qe nuk perkon me te njejtin emer. Dmth, eshte si emeri i pari i bektashinjeve, dede Mondi do quhet, por si emer i mirfillte kryegjysh nuk merret kaq shpejt.


Tani ce zgjat kot, titulli Dede i jepet vetem Kryegjyshit,dhe Kryegjyshi kryeson te gjithe Bektashinjte ne te gjithe boten.Per shkak te veshtiresive pasi shume teqe ne te gjithe boten jane mbyllur si dhe shkatrimit te tyre ne Shqiperi shume regulla edhe jane thyer ose jane ndryshuar.


Station, nuk e di cte te them,une besoj se lumturia e secilit nuk varet shume nga kreret e komuniteteve fetare.Tani edhe ti njefare te drejte ke se nuk i dihet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kleadoni

> a ka ndonje kriter se si zgjidhet kryegjyshi klea..apo kriter i vetem eshte te jesh sa me i pashkolluar  siq ishte reshati...


Po njeri me te pashkolluar e injorant se ty s'besoj se ka... cudi qe s'te zgjedh njeri hoxhe!!  :xx:  
Dede Reshati, rahmet paste, ishte aq i shkolluar e aq i drejte sa ti nuk e imagjinon dot...leri llafet e kota aty ku nuk te takon te flasesh. Ndiq temat e interesit tend e mos me bej te dal ne fjale fyese sepse eshte dicka qe nuk me pelqen.




> Tani ce zgjat kot, titulli Dede i jepet vetem Kryegjyshit,dhe Kryegjyshi kryeson te gjithe Bektashinjte ne te gjithe boten.Per shkak te veshtiresive pasi shume teqe ne te gjithe boten jane mbyllur si dhe shkatrimit te tyre ne Shqiperi shume regulla edhe jane thyer ose jane ndryshuar.


Nuk jam ketu per te te bindur ty! Nuk e di nga i merr ti keto informacione, nese bazohesh thjesht ne shkrime gazetash apo frekuenton kryegjyshaten. Te shpjegova qe familja ime ka te bej me te, kshuqe per mua eshte 100% e vertete. Ti vazhdo mendoje si te duash, nuk te imponoj asgje.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Po njeri me te pashkolluar e injorant se ty s'besoj se ka... cudi qe s'te zgjedh njeri hoxhe!!


hahahahaha klea..te forte e ke bere ketu..a dukem me injorant se ti a..nejse...budallalliku me i madh eshte te mendosh se je e mencur...dukesh..




> Dede Reshati, rahmet paste, 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				ishte aq i shkolluar
> 			
> 		
> 
>  e aq i drejte sa ti nuk e imagjinon dot...leri llafet e kota aty ku nuk te takon te flasesh. Ndiq temat e interesit tend e mos me bej te dal ne fjale fyese sepse eshte dicka qe nuk me pelqen


te flasesh per te vdekurin nuk eshte mire.por disa gjera duhet te thuhen per publikun..qe ta dish ti moj klea nese ti e ke pare nga televizioni reshatin une e njoh personalisht..babai im eshte rritur me te deri diten kur nga farferia ekstreme iku nga fshati lusen dhe u vendos ne kodrat e saukut ne tirane..po ta shohesh me vemendje biografine e tij thuhet se ai iku ngaqe komunistet ja djegen shtepine..e verteta eshte qe as edhe nje ahur bagtish nuk djegen komunistet ne fshatin lusen..babai i reshatit iku nga lusna se nuk kishte as buke per te ngrene..shtepine e kishte me keq se ahuri i shume lusjaneve..edhe pse 50 metra me poshte shtepise se tij ishte shkolla ai as edhe nje dite te vetme shkolle nuk e beri..ngjitur me shtepine e tij ishte shtepia e hoxhes se lusnen qe jepte edhe mesime  fetare por reshati me vellezer as edhe nje ore mesimi nuk e bene...perseri nga varferia e tejskajshme hyri ne teqe si sherbetor me shume per te mbushur barkun me buke se sa per tu bere bektashi..ne fshatin lusen nuk ka pase dhe nuk ka as edhe nje njeri te vetem te sektit bektashi dhe rrjedhimisht as edhe reshati nuk ishte bektashi..duke sherbyer prane teqese si sherbetor i mbeti shkopi i kryegjyshit ne dore..thone se baba ahmeti e donte shume si djale te tij dhe rrjedhimisht kur i erdhi koha te vdiste ja la reshatit trashegimine..sa per ate qe thua ishte i drejte ke te drejte..por mos harro se ai me drejtesine e tij ka mohuar vendlindjen..nje lusnjan ka shkuar ta takoje pas demokracise atje ne teqe dhe nuk e kane lene te hynte tek reshati..kur ky i ka thene se vinte nga fshati lusen ai eshte pergjigje se nuk jam nga ai fshat..

keshtu klea eshte e verteta..duke pare injorancen e reshatit thash me vete se eshte kusht te zgjidhesh ne krye te komunitetit bektashi njeriu me i pashkolluar dhe injorant qe mund te jete...

----------


## kleadoni

> hahahahaha klea..te forte e ke bere ketu..a dukem me injorant se ti a..nejse...budallalliku me i madh eshte te mendosh se je e mencur...dukesh..
> 
> te flasesh per te vdekurin nuk eshte mire.por disa gjera duhet te thuhen per publikun..qe ta dish ti moj klea nese ti e ke pare nga televizioni reshatin une e njoh personalisht..babai im eshte rritur me te deri diten kur nga farferia ekstreme iku nga fshati lusen dhe u vendos ne kodrat e saukut ne tirane..po ta shohesh me vemendje biografine e tij thuhet se ai iku ngaqe komunistet ja djegen shtepine..e verteta eshte qe as edhe nje ahur bagtish nuk djegen komunistet ne fshatin lusen..babai i reshatit iku nga lusna se nuk kishte as buke per te ngrene..shtepine e kishte me keq se ahuri i shume lusjaneve..edhe pse 50 metra me poshte shtepise se tij ishte shkolla ai as edhe nje dite te vetme shkolle nuk e beri..ngjitur me shtepine e tij ishte shtepia e hoxhes se lusnen qe jepte edhe mesime  fetare por reshati me vellezer as edhe nje ore mesimi nuk e bene...perseri nga varferia e tejskajshme hyri ne teqe si sherbetor me shume per te mbushur barkun me buke se sa per tu bere bektashi..ne fshatin lusen nuk ka pase dhe nuk ka as edhe nje njeri te vetem te sektit bektashi dhe rrjedhimisht as edhe reshati nuk ishte bektashi..duke sherbyer prane teqese si sherbetor i mbeti shkopi i kryegjyshit ne dore..thone se baba ahmeti e donte shume si djale te tij dhe rrjedhimisht kur i erdhi koha te vdiste ja la reshatit trashegimine..sa per ate qe thua ishte i drejte ke te drejte..por mos harro se ai me drejtesine e tij ka mohuar vendlindjen..nje lusnjan ka shkuar ta takoje pas demokracise atje ne teqe dhe nuk e kane lene te hynte tek reshati..kur ky i ka thene se vinte nga fshati lusen ai eshte pergjigje se nuk jam nga ai fshat..
> 
> keshtu klea eshte e verteta..duke pare injorancen e reshatit thash me vete se eshte kusht te zgjidhesh ne krye te komunitetit bektashi njeriu me i pashkolluar dhe injorant qe mund te jete...


U be e dyta here qe ma tregon kete histori! Edhe heren e pare te kam dhene pergjigje me fjale shume te qeta, derisa e lashe fare kete muhabet, por ti vazhdon.... Te quash dike injorant nuk do te thote qe konsideron veten te mencur, thjesht konsideron nje person qe injoron dicka!! Ok?? 
Une nuk e kam pare ne tv, por e kam takuar disa here ne jeten time e madje e kam therritur gjithmone gjysh!
Te behesh kryegjysh nuk te duhet nje diplome, pasi nje "pune" e tille nuk mesohet por eshte dhurate nga i madhi Zot. T'a pata thene edhe heren e pare, Dede Ahmeti nuk ia trashegoi kete titull kot, nqs nuk do ishte i bindur qe ai e meritonte, nuk eshte kjo dhunti nje send qe mund te trashegohet. Te behesh kryegjysh duhet te kesh dhuntine e asaj qe quhet "komunik me Zotin", e personalisht kam shume prova te familjes sime ne lidhje me dhuntin e Dede Reshatit saqe s'kam nevoje per fjalet e askujt per te me bindur per te kunderten. 

Ti flet nga inati qe ai hodhi poshte origjinen e tij (per kete nuk flas dot pasi nuk e di nje histori te tille), por nuk me besohet qe ai ti kete kthyer krahet ndonje personi apo te mos kete takuar ndonje person vetem sepse ai ishte nga fshati Luse qe thua ti. 
Nguliti mire ne tru disa koncepte e pastaj hajde shpraz nervat e tua ketu.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> U be e dyta here qe ma tregon kete histori! Edhe heren e pare te kam dhene pergjigje me fjale shume te qeta, derisa e lashe fare kete muhabet, por ti vazhdon.... Te quash dike injorant nuk do te thote qe konsideron veten te mencur, thjesht konsideron nje person qe injoron dicka!! Ok?? 
> Une nuk e kam pare ne tv, por e kam takuar disa here ne jeten time e madje e kam therritur gjithmone gjysh!
> Te behesh kryegjysh nuk te duhet nje diplome, pasi nje "pune" e tille nuk mesohet por eshte dhurate nga i madhi Zot. T'a pata thene edhe heren e pare, Dede Ahmeti nuk ia trashegoi kete titull kot, nqs nuk do ishte i bindur qe ai e meritonte, nuk eshte kjo dhunti nje send qe mund te trashegohet. Te behesh kryegjysh duhet te kesh dhuntine e asaj qe quhet "komunik me Zotin", e personalisht kam shume prova te familjes sime ne lidhje me dhuntin e Dede Reshatit saqe s'kam nevoje per fjalet e askujt per te me bindur per te kunderten. 
> 
> Ti flet nga inati qe ai hodhi poshte origjinen e tij (per kete nuk flas dot pasi nuk e di nje histori te tille), por nuk me besohet qe ai ti kete kthyer krahet ndonje personi apo te mos kete takuar ndonje person vetem sepse ai ishte nga fshati Luse qe thua ti. 
> Nguliti mire ne tru disa koncepte e pastaj hajde shpraz nervat e tua ketu.


do ta tregoj sa here kete histori klea..sepse duhet ta dine besimtaret te verteten..nuk e bej nga inati jo..megjithese une i urrej njerezit qe mohojne vendlindjen..per mua nje njeri qe mohon vendlindjen nuk ka asnje vlere..rrjedhimiht edhe '' babai '' juaj nuk ka asnje vlere..une e kam te shkruar ne nickname se jam krenar qe jam malsor..ke plot qe si puna e reshatit qe ju vjen turp prej nga e kan origjinen..puna e mohimit te vendlindjes eshte shume e vertete pasi une kam sherbyer si mesues ne fshatin lusen dhe nje fshatar mjaft i besueshem ma ka thene kete gje..nuk e shpika..e keqja eshte se jam mjaft i informuar per babain tuja...prandaj shkruaj ...

persa i perket dhuntive te te them nje histori e dashur..po nga ky fshat ( pra fshati lusen ) ishte nje burre shume i pashem e me mustaqe vesh me vesh..tamam si kreshniket..ne kohen e komunizmit ky shtegton dimrit me delet e kooperatives ne lushnje..ai kurre nuk i ka hequr nga dora tespihet..nje dite duke kullotur delet kalon prane nje grua dhe kur e sheh ashtu si kreshnik i thote se moj je gje hoxhe..po i thote ky..i thote gruaja se kishte nje problem me femijen..ky ja sjell femijes nja tre here tespihet rreth kokes dhe femija ben me mire..lajmi mori dhene..aty te stalla ku banonin ky me shoke filluan te vijne njerez me takuar baba aline keshtu quhej..ky kishte frike te merrte para por ju thoshte se skemi cka te hame..filluan gjelat e pulat perdite..i thone shkoket qa po bej..lereni o budallenj te hame deri sa ta marrin vesh te verteten..kur ta marrin vesh te verteten do ket ardhe pranvera dhe ne do kemi ikur..te kalojme kete dimet me te ngrena e te pira..keshtu e kaloj baba aliu dimrin e veshtire te myzeqese..dimer me plot mrekulli..fshataret e lusnes me tallje thonin qe mrekullite me te medha te tij ishin tek grate qe nuk lindnin femije..keshtu eshte puna e mrekullive...

gjithsesi mrekullohem me komunikimin me zotin qe na paska pase reshati i ndjere..aq shume komunikim kishte sa qe kur dilte ne televizion mezi i lidhte dy fjale..keshtu do ta zgjidhni edhe pasardhesin e tij e..mjer tufa cfare qobani do kene...

----------


## kleadoni

> do ta tregoj sa here kete histori klea..sepse duhet ta dine besimtaret te verteten..nuk e bej nga inati jo..megjithese une i urrej njerezit qe mohojne vendlindjen..per mua nje njeri qe mohon vendlindjen nuk ka asnje vlere..rrjedhimiht edhe '' babai '' juaj nuk ka asnje vlere..une e kam te shkruar ne nickname se jam krenar qe jam malsor..ke plot qe si puna e reshatit qe ju vjen turp prej nga e kan origjinen..puna e mohimit te vendlindjes eshte shume e vertete pasi une kam sherbyer si mesues ne fshatin lusen dhe nje fshatar mjaft i besueshem ma ka thene kete gje..nuk e shpika..e keqja eshte se jam mjaft i informuar per babain tuja...prandaj shkruaj ...
> 
> gjithsesi mrekullohem me komunikimin me zotin qe na paska pase reshati i ndjere..aq shume komunikim kishte sa qe kur dilte ne televizion mezi i lidhte dy fjale..keshtu do ta zgjidhni edhe pasardhesin e tij e..mjer tufa cfare qobani do kene...


ok! meqe synimi yt ishte informacion ndaj popullit, edhe na e dhe kete informacion, e leme me kaq! 

p.s Sa per ate "mezi lidhte dy fjale", duhet t'a dish qe ai ka qene i semure, e shpesh gjate fjalimeve kishte kollitje e marrje fryme. Nejse, pune tjeter kjo!

----------

